# fog machine recommendation



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am looking into getting a nice fog machine this year without having to rob a bank to get it. I have been told by Froggy's fog that the Chauvet is about the best i can get for the money (around $150). The better ones are quite a bit more expensive. I have heard mixed reviews about the chauvets though.
Anyone have any good suggestions or experience with the chauvet, good/bad, like or dislike?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Me and few others went through a 6-8 month fiasco with Chauvet regarding a low-wattage issue some time back. It's a long thread - pack a lunch.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ting-chauvet-hurricane-1250-observations.html

The upshot is that it turned out they were grossly over-stating the wattage on the Hurricane foggers (F-1250 supposed to be 1200W, actually 800W). The entire Hurricane line has since gone out of production. They did make restitution to some of the owners of the F-1250 foggers, and some folks received the model 1300 in replacement of their 1250's. I've read some decent reviews of that machine, but I would not buy any of the older product line (F-XXX thru F-1700). You should post over on Halloween Forum and ask about the Chauvet 1300 and see if any owners step up and give you some info. As I said, I've heard that they're decent foggers.

Personally, I'll never buy a Chauvet product again after going through all the BS that the company threw in our faces.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well i'm not crazy about buying either after what i have heard, but there arent any other affordable decent fog machines without paying $750 dollars.The chauvet is the only decent thing around the $150 range. I will spend time researching this of course before i commit to anything.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

If you buy from the right source you can get a V-950 1300 watt heater for around $200. My recommendation is to spend the extra $50 and get a good reliable fog machine. If you interested I can place my order of 2 more with yours and get us a good price.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

IMHO, go with a used Rosco off ebay or something. I jsut searched and there aren't any on there right now, but they are the best machines in my book. I have one that was bought in 1986 from the local fire department and it blows out smoke like you won't beleive. The only thing is that they don't rate their machines with cuft per minute, but how much juice it uses. I have the Rosco 1600 and you can adjust how much fog comes out with a knob on the controller. They are expensive, but you can get a used one for about $100 to $200. Also, their juice is about the thickest I have seen (much thicker than froggy), but it is super expensive. 1 liter of their juice is about $20. There is a 1 liter on ebay for 16.95 and a 4 liter for 62.95.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

Try an eliminator EF-1000 there 70.00, 1,000 watts and there customer service was ridiculously fast. they put out alot of fog


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a site that may help you out in reviewing some different fog machines.
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/fog-machines-vei-fog-machines-c-1_16_64.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Not to get off-topic, but I came across this Lite F/X 1741 fogger with the hard-to-find timed remote on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fog-F-X-Lite-Fo...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4150639450

I'm not affiliated with this seller in any way, but I have one of these foggers and it's a 700W workhorse. I've used mine for 8 years with zero problems, except when a pump spring broke 2 years ago; my fault, I ran the tank dry. The broken part was easily repaired (I have a how-to for this).


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I got a brand new VEI 965 off Ebay for $150+ Shipping. Included a wireless remote and timer. Thing blows tons of fog, fogged my whole garage in under 5 minutes to the point you couldn't see 6" in front of your face....

RandalB


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I've owned and American DJ Fog Hog and a Chauvet F1700. Both have been great. The Chauvet is the newer and bigger of the two. I got it from www.progearwarehouse.com for $200 a few years ago and I love it.

Regarding Rosco fog fluid - I couldn't agree more, this stuff is the best. I use it exclusively now. The density and hang time is out of this world. I also found it relatively cheap here - http://www.northernsound.net/ - I believe it was only $30 / gallon!

charlie


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

There is a Rosco 1500 fog machine on ebay right now. It is at $10 but it just started. He says there is something wrong with the fuse cap and it keeps falling off, but your a haunter, you can fix it. Trust me, if you get this fogger, you won't be disappointed.

Rosco 1500 Fog Machine


----------

